# 74 lemans blower motor wiring



## swanwr (Jul 8, 2012)

I recently bought a 74 lemans and sometime in its previous life someone removed the high blower relay and cut the wires to the blower motor resistor. I got a new relay and I have a factory shop manual. I hooked up the wiring the best I can tell from the book but when I do the fan runs the same in all positions, including "off". 
What isn't clear in the shop manual is the wiring for the blower resistor plug. The resistor plug has 4 outlets. Bottom, middle, top left and top right and the wires are...

Purple 14 from the from the in car ambient switch 
Black/wht14 from fan switch medium 1 
Blue/dk 14 from fan switch medium 2 
Black/wht 12 from from the high blower relay 
Black 12 to the blower motor

The current hookup is, purple 14 in the bottom, black/wht 14 middle, blue/dk 14 top right, black/wht 12 (high in)and black 12 (blower out) top left.

If anyone Knows where I've gone wrong please let me know.

Thanks,


----------

